# The Great Canary Rescue!



## lithy1992 (Dec 5, 2012)

An odd little tale, this.
A few weeks ago, I got a call from my manager at work. She asked if I could possibly come in today as she had caught a bird and needed to borrow one of my cages. As resident bird nut, she knew to call me. I agreed, thinking this was a bit weird.
When I got to the shop, there was a rattling shoebox with airholes on the desk. She explained that when she was gardening the evening before, she'd pulled aside some flowers and found a bright yellow bird (which she was pretty sure was a canary). The bird had been eating the flowers. When she went to get her husband from the house, the bird hopped after her across the lawn and let her pick him up.
I opened the shoebox and out flew a beautiful yellow canary. It took me a while to catch him, as he was an exceptional flyer. He was fat, clear-eyed, and his beak and nails were trimmed. He was very obviously someones beloved pet. I transferred him to the cage I'd brought in, and he boinged from perch to perch, tweeting. He was in prime condition, which was pretty amazing. He couldn't have been outside for long, as, being super bright yellow, something would have killed him very shortly.
The only thing I could think (as he was clearly loved; I doubted his previous owners would have just let him go) was that he'd escaped through a window. My manager took him home with her, and went from house to house asking if anyone owned the canary. No one did, and she lives in the countryside, so there weren't many houses to ask at. He could have flown a long way in a short space of time, and somehow avoided being killed.
She kept him for a few days. Her husband grew fond of him, but eventually they decided to give him to me as I knew a lot more about birds than they did.
So now, I am the proud owner of a bright yellow (with brown round his eyes) male canary in full (and exceptionally loud) song. He's called Stewie, after the baby in Family Guy. Although he doesn't like being handled, he loves being talked to, and when I let him out of the cage to fly around, he hops back inside when he's tired. 
I'm very, very happy...

Lithy1992 xxx


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Glad he has found a lovely home where he will be safe and happy, We would love to see a picture of Stewie, as we are not at all biased here


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

That's a great story and it gives a glimmer of hope to all the people who have had at one point in time a pet bird to escape the safety of its home. 
The little stray canary is very lucky to be now under your care.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Awesome for you and your new yellow buddy. We would all love to see some pic's of this little fellow...


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Karma to you for a nice rescue .


----------



## pmiaria (Jan 26, 2011)

What a nice story! It's so nice to hear he was lucky enough to be found by the right people. Congratulations on your new friend 

P.S.: I agree with the others, please post some photos


----------

